# Flipping Axles, I Think Not!



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have read with interest the topic of flipping axles to gain some ground clearance. I fully expected to see a low-riding trailer today when I went to pick mine up.

Boy was I surprised. The trailer sits up pretty dog-gone high as it is. I can easily lay underneath the camper on my side; the door threshold is 29 inches off the ground!

Did they jack these things up? I noticed the mounting bracket that ties the end of the leaf spring assembly to the trailer frame is 4 1/2 inches tall. Looks like this is where some of the clearance may come from.

I would need a step ladder if I flipped these axles!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can you measure the distance you have from the road to the bottom of your frame and bumper?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

The frame to ground distance between the tandem axles is 18 inches.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I think the main reason for flipping the axles is the step box for the rear door. I've been thinking of the entrance to the state campground we go to at Lake George, NY. I've seen (and heard) many TTs and RVs scrape as they enter and exit the campground. My rear door step box will definately scrape if I don't enter and exit properly. But I already have an action plan to avoid that. Ya just need to know what the angles are.

In the 26 RS you don't have that problem since you don't have a rear door.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

I managed to gain almost an 1" on the rear step. I just re-justed the step. Check out your bolt pattern. I moved mine. Just make sure you can still pull out your steps. I raised mine too high the 1st time.










Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> Scott
> 
> I managed to gain almost an 1" on the rear step. I just re-justed the step. Check out your bolt pattern. I moved mine. Just make sure you can still pull out your steps. I raised mine too high the 1st time.
> 
> ...


I haven't looked, but I'm going to when I get home tonight. I'm guessing that the box is held on by the two bolts I see there and you just took these out, and drilled holes higher up on the mount? Grabbing an extra inch or so is certainly worth drilling four holes.

I had also thought about replacing this three stepper with a two step and then carrying a portable step to place on the ground.

Thanks, Thor.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had looked at mine last year. My rear steps are as high in the mount as it can go. Switching to a two step is not a simple bolt on because the 2 step is not as wide as the 3 step. I was originally going to swap them but it was not worth the work. For me right now I am just careful and if I bend them then I have to deal with it









John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My neighbor and I have had our Outbacks right next to each other in the cul-de-sac. My 26 RS does site a few inches higher than his 25 RSS. He has to be very careful crossing gutter dips in the road and he still scrapes the stabilizer pads on the deeper ones.

Randy


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> My neighbor and I have had our Outbacks right next to each other in the cul-de-sac.Â My 26 RS does site a few inches higher than his 25 RSS.Â He has to be very careful crossing gutter dips in the road and he still scrapes the stabilizer pads on the deeper ones.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]96770[/snapback]​


Geesh. That makes no sense. They make the one with the rear door, the one that needs the clearance for the step, lower than the one without the stepbox. Don't tell me Gilligan is involved with design and engineering too.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Exactly...we could not understand why his sits lower and has the rear door.

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

My flip had nothing to do with the door and everything to do with upsize tires and rims. The 15s did not fit well under the dinette slide.

Jared


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> My flip had nothing to do with the door and everything to do with upsize tires and rims. The 15s did not fit well under the dinette slide.
> 
> Jared
> [snapback]96796[/snapback]​


I've got a 26RKS and I noticed on the passenger side I had about 5" to 6" clearance from tire to top of wheelwell. I told myself I could go to 15" tires without flipping the axle's until I looked at the slide side. Only have 2" clearance there.

Leon


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> My flip had nothing to do with the door and everything to do with upsize tires and rims.Â The 15s did not fit well under the dinette slide.
> 
> Jared
> [snapback]96796[/snapback]​


Jared,

What advantages do you see in the l5s over the 14s?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> My neighbor and I have had our Outbacks right next to each other in the cul-de-sac. My 26 RS does site a few inches higher than his 25 RSS. He has to be very careful crossing gutter dips in the road and he still scrapes the stabilizer pads on the deeper ones.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]96770[/snapback]​


That is why I'm thinking of flipping the axle or adding those cool wheels on the back of the frame. Think BlueWedge added the wheels to his Outback and it looked very nice.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would like to upgrade to 15" tires and cool rims 
I want to check my clearance before I try to talk DW into it
If I have to flip the axles I'll just have to wait awhile
And I haven't had any issues with scraping the back end yet

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Not Yet said:
> 
> 
> > My flip had nothing to do with the door and everything to do with upsize tires and rims.Â The 15s did not fit well under the dinette slide.
> ...


More weight capacity........

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I would like to upgrade to 15" tires and cool rims
> I want to check my clearance before I try to talk DW into it
> If I have to flip the axles I'll just have to wait awhile
> And I haven't had any issues with scraping the back end yet
> ...


X2

I would spend my $$ on 15" rims and upgrade my tires at the same time

Thor


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > Not Yet said:
> ...


Exactly.

Had two blowouts on the C rated 14s so I moved up to D rated 15s


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GoVols,

Are you sure your axles are not flipped already? Are they over or under the springs? It sure sounds like Gilligan was filling in for the axle guy to me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I would like to upgrade to 15" tires and cool rims
> I want to check my clearance before I try to talk DW into it
> If I have to flip the axles I'll just have to wait awhile
> And I haven't had any issues with scraping the back end yet
> ...


Don,

I don't think you will have the clearence problem going to 15" wheels with your 26. The problem Jared and I (and others, probably) had with the 28RS-DS is that the dinette is in the slide, and the floor is much lower than models with the sofa in the slide. I would measure the clearence you have now, and figure you will loose about 1-1.5" with the bigger wheels.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to upgrade to 15" tires and cool rims
> ...


Thanks Doug I'll measure tomorrow just to double check
Don


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> GoVols,
> 
> Are you sure your axles are not flipped already? Are they over or under the springs? It sure sounds like Gilligan was filling in for the axle guy to me!Â
> 
> ...


Axles don't look flipped:










Spring attachment point is about 5 inches tall:


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

If they were flipped they be on the bottom of the leaf springs not on top of them

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Vols,

The axle and suspension setup looks normal. The standoff dont appear any bigger than others I have seen.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I think I know why the 2006 26RS is sitting higher. Look closely at the picture of the axles. His axle is straight, mine and the older ones I've seen have the drop axle. The drop axle sits several inches lower than a straight axle. Also I count 4 leaf springs and I'm pretty sure mine has just 3. I wonder if thats why the 2006 model 26RS has a higher GVWR.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

MJRey said:


> I think I know why the 2006 26RS is sitting higher. Look closely at the picture of the axles. His axle is straight, mine and the older ones I've seen have the drop axle. The drop axle sits several inches lower than a straight axle. Also I count 4 leaf springs and I'm pretty sure mine has just 3. I wonder if thats why the 2006 model 26RS has a higher GVWR.
> [snapback]97278[/snapback]​


It may have one more leaf, but the GVWR is not any higher on mine. It is tagged on the trailer at 6105 lbs. (yes, the website specs say 7000, I know.)


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

MJRey said:


> I think I know why the 2006 26RS is sitting higher. Look closely at the picture of the axles. His axle is straight, mine and the older ones I've seen have the drop axle. The drop axle sits several inches lower than a straight axle. Also I count 4 leaf springs and I'm pretty sure mine has just 3. I wonder if thats why the 2006 model 26RS has a higher GVWR.
> [snapback]97278[/snapback]​


MJRay is correct that is a picture of a straight axle.
My 2005 25RS has an offset low slung axle.
Interesting change for 2006.


----------

